# Do I have a problem?



## DonShock (Aug 7, 2007)

*Problem?*
*What problem?*
*Exactly what do you mean when you say "too many flashlights"?*​ 



 
*Here's a basic description of each light in order:*​ 
Mag85 (4C with 3 AW Li-ion C cells)​ 
FM1500L, Nascar Quad-Cree P4​ 
Mag6D with PIR1, Dual Magcharger packs, WA1166 bulb​ 
Mag2D Quad-Cree P4 (ext. pot), Mag3D Royal Blue Lux5 (ext. pot), Mag 3D Cree Q2 (EL 3 stage switch)​ 
Mag2C White Lux5 (2x18650 cells)​ 
Mag4D Tri-Cree Q2 (Remora 3 level), Mag 3D Cree Q2 (EL 3 stage switch)​ 
NightStar shakelight​ 
Mag2D ROP (7aa in old style body), MagLED 4D, Mag85 (3D with 9aa)​ 
Cutdown Mag2C Stubby (Cree P3, Flupic, 18650, TCS), Mag85 Stubby (MagSD, TCS, 3x14500)​ 


And here's the pictures at full resolution:


----------



## vic2367 (Aug 7, 2007)

very nice collection there


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 7, 2007)

I only count sixteen. You don't have a problem.


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish I had your problem. :sigh:


----------



## CLHC (Aug 8, 2007)

Problem? What problem? :thinking:

Nice collection you've got going there. Enjoy!


----------



## DonShock (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually, I started this thread because I kinda shocked myself. I had these lights in a couple different cases and locations but had been looking for a better way to keep them all handy for use in one spot. I saw the wine rack at Target and thought it might work. When I started consolidating them, I didn't realize I had that many. Guess I need to get a second wine rack or sell off a few. I've already got the parts in hand to build at least two more, maybe up to four.

Yeah, definitely a second wine rack!


----------



## farmall (Aug 9, 2007)

You seem to have more of a wine rack shortage problem.

Great collection.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 9, 2007)

Yup - the only problem you seem to have is where to put the wine.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 9, 2007)

It's only the local nocturnal burglers that have a problem with that.

If you turned them all on at the same time how many lumens would it be and have you tried it?


----------



## DonShock (Aug 10, 2007)

LumenHound said:


> It's only the local nocturnal burglers that have a problem with that.
> 
> If you turned them all on at the same time how many lumens would it be and have you tried it?


Lumens? :shrug: But I have tried it now!





Lights missing:
FM1500L and a Quad-Cree removed for sale
No Royal Blue Lux5, it would have been washed out by the white lights
Mag85 with 14500 cells only has a momentary switch due to danger with overloaded cells


More pictures:


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 10, 2007)

Excellent (in the tone of Mr Burns)
What a great collection!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 10, 2007)

great collection no problem!!! except i dont see any:drunk:beer around.


----------



## farmall (Aug 11, 2007)

Great photos. I think the tree is squinting.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Aug 12, 2007)

Not a problem, just a hobby. Nice collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bing & Ye (Aug 14, 2007)

That is great, what the lights it is, i would like purchase one, crazying ~~~


----------



## KenAnderson (Aug 14, 2007)

farmall said:


> Great photos. I think the tree is squinting.


 
Now that's funny


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice lights!! I thought I had a problem when I reached the 100 knife point, guess not, now I am a little more focused on some good quality lights myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2007)

That's truely outstanding!! What a nice touch with the wine rack...:thumbsup:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 9, 2007)

*No, you don't have a problem, as long as you bring them to the 2007 DFW Get Together! *:naughty:

:kewlpics:


----------



## DonShock (Sep 10, 2007)

Aircraft800 said:


> *..... as long as you bring them to the 2007 DFW Get Together!*


That's the plan.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Sep 10, 2007)

We should all have your problem!!


----------

